# New Jump+ Store in Guelph, Ontario Offers Full Line of Apple Products



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple is ever increasingly being well represented in Southern Ontario as evidenced by the announcement that a business called *Jump+* will be opening a new store in Guelph, Ontario this Saturday, offering Apple's full line of products. The new store will be located in Guelph's Stone Road Mall. 








_"We're very excited to open our new store in Guelph,"_ says Joe Schneeweiss, President of Jump+. _"Our team offers amazing personal service for business and home users that includes installation and training, and we make it easy for anyone to switch to the Mac or get started with an iPad or iPhone."_

The new business venture will be offering a "Jump+ personal training membership" which offers customers unlimited hours of training from on-site experts for $99 a year. For customers facing downtime due to their Macs being in for service, Jump+ features a Mac loaner program. Jump+ will also be offering special discounts to students and educators, data transfer from PC to Mac, and seven-day price protection on purchases.

The addition of the new Apple Premium Reseller is evidence of Apple's growing popularity in the technology dense region and another boost for Mac users in the area as Apple recently opened *an Apple Store in Waterloo*. The city of Waterloo also features a *Campus Tech Shop* in the University of Waterloo and nearby Kitchener hosts a large Apple Authorized location of *Carbon Computing*.


----------

